# kick in the teeth



## Majewska

z ksiązki "Playing for the keeps" Catherine Mann:


  “And your headmaster, this man who now works for Interpol, Colonel Salvatore. He was the enemy?”



  “Back then he was, yes. And sneaking one past him was the ultimate victory for a group of teens who were feeling they’d been kicked in the teeth by the world.” Little had they known then it was all a part of Salvatore’s strategy to get them to work together as a unified team.



Wobe rozmaitości internetowych objaśnień tego idiomu, uprzejmie pytam jak by to przełożyć. Mowa o uczniach szkoły specjalnej wojskowej dla trudnej młodzeiży. 
Dziękuję


----------



## Thomas1

Dzięki za kontekst. 

Proponuję:
... którzy czuli się (tak), jak gdyby dostali kopa od świata.
... którzy czuli się (tak), jak gdyby świat da(wa)ł im kopa.

Poczekajmy na to, co powiedzą inni forumowicze.

Następujące definicje mogą być pomocne w tłumaczeniu:*
kick in the (seat of the) pants *and *kick in the ass; a kick in the butt; a kick in the teeth*_
Fig. Inf._ a strong message of encouragement or demand. (Use _ass_ and _butt_ with discretion.) 
_All he needs is a kick in the seat of the pants to get him going. A kick in the butt will get her moving.
_
See also: kick, pant

McGraw-Hill Dictionary of American Idioms and Phrasal Verbs. © 2002 by The McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc.
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/kick+in+the+pants




*a kick in the teeth *
if  you describe the way someone treats you as a kick in the teeth, you mean  that they treat you badly and unfairly, especially at a time when you  need their support 
_She was refused promotion which was a real kick in the teeth after all the extra work she'd done. 
_
See also: kick, teeth

_Cambridge Idioms Dictionary, 2nd ed._ Copyright © Cambridge University Press 2006. Reproduced with permission.
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/a+kick+in+the+teeth
​ 
Warto dodać, że Catherine Mann jest Amerykanką.


----------



## Majewska

Ten kop bardzo mi się podoba, dziękuję Marta (polszczyzna warszawska)


----------



## jasio

Skoro to jest szkoła wojskowa, w dodatku dla trudnej młodzieży, to posunąłbym się do rozważenia, czy oni nie czuli się przypadkiem tak, jakby świat skopał im tyłki.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Skoro to jest szkoła wojskowa, w dodatku dla trudnej młodzieży, to posunąłbym się do rozważenia, czy oni nie czuli się przypadkiem tak, jakby świat skopał im tyłki.



Każdy ma jeden tyłek, więc nie ma potrzeby używać tego słowa w języku polskim w liczbie mnogiej na modłę amerykańską.


----------



## Thomas1

Niekoniecznie musi tu chodzić o kontaminację. Wiadome przecież, że nikt nie ma wielu tyłków. Nie zwróciło to mojej uwagi, nie uważam, żeby którakolwiek wersja była niepoprawna. Szybka kwerenda w Google pokazuje, że liczba mnoga jest częstsza:

"skopać im tyłki" Strona 19 z 183 wyników (0,22 s) 
"skopać im tyłek" Strona 6 z 56 wyników (0,26 s)

W Narodowym Korpusie Języka Polskiego, korzystając z wyszukiwarki PELCRA, znalazłem trzy wystąpienia "im tyłki" (z czego dwa są dla nas istotne) i jedno "im tyłek (istotne).

Podobny problem był kiedyś poruszany w Poradni językowej PWN: pojedyncza czy mnoga?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Niekoniecznie musi tu chodzić o kontaminację. Wiadome przecież, że nikt nie ma wielu tyłków. Nie zwróciło to mojej uwagi, nie uważam, żeby którakolwiek wersja była niepoprawna. Szybka kwerenda w Google pokazuje, że liczba mnoga jest częstsza:
> 
> "skopać im tyłki" Strona 19 z 183 wyników (0,22 s)
> "skopać im tyłek" Strona 6 z 56 wyników (0,26 s)
> 
> W Narodowym Korpusie Języka Polskiego, korzystając z wyszukiwarki PELCRA, znalazłem trzy wystąpienia "im tyłki" (z czego dwa są dla nas istotne) i jedno "im tyłek (istotne).
> 
> Podobny problem był kiedyś poruszany w Poradni językowej PWN: pojedyncza czy mnoga?




To jest zanik zrozumienia, że w wyrażenie (zwłaszcza dotyczące abstrakcji) w liczbie pojedyńczej można i należy używać w przypadku gdy dotyczy to wielu podmiotów jednocześnie lub zwłaszcza podmiotu zbiorowego.
„Oni poszli po rozum do głowy” (bo zarówno jest to zbitka frazeologiczna, jak i „rozum” jest pojęciem abstrakcyjnym, oraz każdy ma swoją jedną głowę. 
„Oni stracili życie”, bo życie jest pojęciem abstrakcyjnym, i każdy ma jedno. 

Ale „Przyszli ze swoimi koszykami”, bo tutaj liczba mnoga nie jest oczywista sama przez się. 

Przechodzenie na liczbę mnogą jest wyraźnym wpływem amerykańskim, który już istotnie zmienił  angielszczyznę brytyjską, oraz języki skandynawskie, a teraz rozpowszechnia się i w języku polskim. Widziałem już nawet w polskich tekstach „naszych żyć” i „naszych życiach”. Prędzej, czy pózniej będziemy mieli i „Oni poszli po rozumy do głów”. Mnie osobiście bolą od tego zęby.


----------



## Thomas1

_Uniwersalny słownik języka polskiego_ (PWN) podaje liczbę pojedynczą w "dać komuś kopa w dupę" w haśle dla słowa "kop" (nie podaje jednak przykładów). 

Dodam tylko, że abstrakcyjne znaczenie nie zawsze oznacza liczbę pojedynczą: _czapki z głów_ (fr. _chapeau bas_).


----------

